# front section replacement



## jeweler53 (Jul 29, 2012)

Somewhere I think I saw a screw in ball point (or roller ball?) front section to replace a fountain pen tip. It used a regular ink cartridge or converter. 

Now I can't find it :frown: .

Any help?


----------



## Curly (Jul 29, 2012)

You are describing the Schmidt Rolling Righter. Check with the sellers to see if they are compatible with the pen you want to put them in. Here are a couple of suppliers and there may be others I don't know of.

Indy~Pen~Dance :: Refills & Nibs :: Nibs :: Cartridge Rollerball System

Fountain Pen Parts, Piston, Rolling Ball, Fountain Pen Steel - Richard L Greenwald LLC


----------



## KenV (Jul 29, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> Somewhere I think I saw a screw in ball point (or roller ball?) front section to replace a fountain pen tip. It used a regular ink cartridge or converter.
> 
> Now I can't find it :frown: .
> 
> Any help?




Sounds like the Schmidt Cartridge Roller Ball System -- Works nice but will wick ink if put into a pocket uncovered

One Source

Indy~Pen~Dance :: Refills & Nibs :: Nibs :: Cartridge Rollerball System


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 29, 2012)

Its not the entire front section but a replacement for the nib and feed to convert a fountain pen to a rollerball using ink cartridges. Some thread augmentation may be needed depending on which fountain pen you will be using. 

I get them from anthony Turchetta at Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ


Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mredburn (Jul 29, 2012)

The threads on the roller ball writer are m6.5 x.5


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks! I just ordered some.


----------

